

Red Black Trees: Approximate best case binary search tree - bootload
http://www.eternallyconfuzzled.com/tuts/datastructures/jsw_tut_rbtree.aspx

======
aston
If you like that, you'll really like this:
<http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~rs/talks/LLRB/RedBlack.pdf>

Sedgewick's left-leaving red-black trees. Easier code to understand, same
performance bounds. Beware, though, some of the code in the preso doesn't
really work as claimed.

